# Sonya Kraus Talk Talk Talk Fun - Bläst oder Lutscht



## glenki (4 März 2010)

Hi, 
ich bin neu hier und auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen. Ich suche nämlich nach einer ttt Folge mit Sonya Kraus wo sie so tut als würde sie blasen aber in echt nur an nem riegel lutscht. 

Ich hab das eines Nachts im Januar oder Februar auf Pro7 gesehen aber ich konnt online nichts finden.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung wo ich es finden könnte ?

LG,
glenki


----------



## General (4 März 2010)

1. Hierher verschoben
2. Ein Request erstellt man ab mind. 20 Beiträgen
3. Thema vorerst geschlossen


----------

